# Occitan: lhors



## Phosphorus

Adieusiatz,

What is the exact definition of Occitan "lhors" in this sentence: "En 1195 lo senhor de Montlaur esposèt Miracle de Solinhac e son fraire Beraut de Solinhac lhors balhèt lo fèu de Mairàs".

I am not sure how much I am correct, but this is what I get: "In 1195 the seigneur of Montlaur married Miracle of Soulignac and her brother Beraut of Soulignac lhors [is bestowed? / their?!] given the fealty of Meyras".

Mercè d'avança


----------



## Agró

*lhors *balhèt: gave *them*


----------



## Phosphorus

Mercè plan per la responsa.


----------



## CapnPrep

The form _lhors_ has an extra, non-etymological plural ending _-s_. I don't know if this is a dialectal feature, or just a mistake in the Wikipedia article. If you are just beginning to learn Occitan, I would suggest using the "standard"/"central" lengadocian form _lor_.


----------



## Phosphorus

Yes I am only beginning to learn Occitan, however in a terrible manner: this is me perusing Wiki articles in Occitan while using 4 Occitan dictionaries plus a Catalan one, but it may happen that in occasions all of them disappoint me! Unfortunately their articles seem to suffer from dialectal diversity, so thanks for your guide.


----------



## Phosphorus

By the way would the standard form be "lor bailèt" or "lor bahlèt"?


----------

